# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Think you had a bad day at work today - Watch this

## METRIX

So you had a bad day at work today, because you dropped you vegemite sandwich on the ground, or the air conditioning was at 23 instead of 21. 
Think of these poor people who work in this factory, I am amazed how many people it takes to build a speaker, each person only does one thing again and again and again and again all day, quite sad to see people exploited like this, obviously they need the money, but seriously is this what we call progress  :Frown:  
I would give myself 10 minutes working there, and someone would be dead, probably the one who is making all the noise.

----------


## joynz

That's a very slow conveyor belt.

----------


## mudbrick

The belt speed is set at the standard rate of production.

----------


## METRIX

Can you imagine listening to that noise all day, it gets worst here   https://youtu.be/jnTeHEh52yk?t=1675

----------


## phild01

> So you had a bad day at work today, because you dropped you vegemite sandwich on the ground, or the air conditioning was at 23 instead of 21. 
> Think of these poor people who work in this factory, I am amazed how many people it takes to build a speaker, each person only does one thing again and again and again and again all day, quite sad to see people exploited like this, obviously they need the money, but seriously is this what we call progress  
> I would give myself 10 minutes working there, and someone would be dead, probably the one who is making all the noise.

  Only watched 3 minutes of it to preserve my data but I would argue that this country needs more jobs available somewhat like this. Why, because there is a percentage of available workers on social welfare who would be fine doing mundane things.  Because we have lost manufacturing, people end up on welfare and feel a need for drugs which leads to....!  How do we accommodate those who are not considered smart, bright, attractive or lucky enough to be wanted in the available workforce?  I mean those who aspire to work.

----------


## Bros

Someone has got to do this type of work. I believe women are better at this type of work then men

----------


## SilentButDeadly

If you think it's cheap...then someone almost certainly suffered to make it that way.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> How do we accommodate those who are not considered smart, bright, attractive or lucky enough to be wanted in the available workforce?  I mean those who aspire to work.

  They just become uni students and keep battling away till they get a degree or even a PHD. I jest you not.

----------


## phild01

> They just become uni students and keep battling away till they get a degree or even a PHD. I jest you not.

  Yes, them too!

----------


## commodorenut

I deal with "degree" engineers almost every day, who wouldn't know one end of a screwdriver from the other.   
The questions they ask leave me in awe.  Basic crap that kids in high school understand.  I 
 am really at a loss as to how many people somehow got degrees, when they are still so detatched from everyday logic & common sense. 
But I guess it's really one of the only industries we have left in this country.  Either become a uni lecturer, a barista, or a barman.

----------


## Uncle Bob

^ Pretty good summary right there Commodorenut.

----------


## Marc

I would hardly call that exploitation. It's an old fashion factory using slow basic tools and the workers are not under aged. It's a job. Seen plenty of factories like that, worked in some and even owned one. We (Australia) have given away all manufacturing to others who have a population that is willing to work like that, for an ill-conceived notion that we "don't need to" work like that and can buy from others. 
Manufacturing can be a source of low and medium skilled work that provides a sense of belonging and certain satisfaction that is worth much more than the balance sheet an accountant looks at. Give me 100 factories like that one, to place in country towns that only produce alcoholism, STD, and child abuse.

----------


## Moondog55

I saw nothing wrong there at all
Yes it's low paid boring work but it is anything but non-productive. I worked on an assembly line like that myself a long time ago. If anything like the small factory I worked in workers change job places regularly too. Never thought about the noise until later in life [ like now] used to be a whole industry like that in Melbourne making high quality audio, several factories in fact. Not really much different to working in the places thsat make shredded lettuce to supply Maccas and HungryJacks either

----------


## toooldforthis

someone's gotta do it, til the robots take over.
and yeah, I did too, when I worked during school holidays - I was assembling light fittings. Sometimes that meant a day, or a week, on the spot welder.

----------


## Moondog55

Moot point really
Robots will be doing all of this repetitive menial work very, very soon. There are very few assembly jobs that machines can't do better, faster and cheaper once you have the set-up correct

----------


## Marc

Just to complete a though about manufacturing.
 Politicians make moronic an myopic off the cuff decisions over things they know nothing about based on some short term gamble over votes or over donations. 
The value of manufacturing in any form, be it manual or automated, is that it does not depend from the local population. The service industry that gets so much support from the dancing photo opportunity pollies, exists only to service a local population. How many coffee shops can you have in a one horse town? But you can employ the whole town with manufacturing if you have a market for the product elsewhere.  
The day politicians are dragged in front of courts to respond for bad decisions taken whilst in parliament will be the day they start to think.

----------


## mudbrick

But Marc, that would mean politicians actually having to do some work and earn their salary. Not a chance in the world, though you can be sure if that day does come they'll give themselves an even bigger payrise they don't deserve than what they currently give themselves.

----------


## commodorenut

Marc - some parts of the US woke up to this 25 years ago.  One of my colleagues grew up in Spartanburg SC, and told me how the local authorities enticed BMW to choose their site, over others for a variety of reasons - some beyond anyones control (such as SC being low in union membership), and others they could directly influence - like offering cheap land (like the $1/100yr lease arrangements).   
BMW ended up buiding a huge plant there, which was enlarged a few years back.  Not only does it employ over 1000 people, it also has flow-ons with transport & service industries, and several component suppliers moved to the region as well.  It boomed the local economy, and growth was spectacular.  Many of his school friends who had no hope of employment in a rural centre have since worked there for 20+ years. 
Mind you, one big contributing factor was the US Government's stance on taxing imported cars, compared to locally assembled cars.  Even Kia & Hyundai build on local US soil to avoid those import taxes.   We used to have that sort of protection until Whitlam & Button set the wheels in motion - first killing the electronics industry overnight, and then aiming at cars.  Not many remember how AMI used to locally assemble Toyotas, but also VW & Renault models, and several more.  Toyota eventually took over AMI by the early 80s, buying out other's shares in the arrangement. 
Here's a few links about BMW in SC that I found via google:  https://www.bmwusfactory.com/news-ce...ry-milestones/
NY times article from 1993: What BMW Sees In South Carolina - NYTimes.com

----------


## PhilT2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...6&v=_uFYW5tMoe

----------


## Bedford

Might need to click the pic.

----------


## Marc

And don't get me going on selling raw materials cheap and fuel for cheap and buying it back with added value thousand times dearer.. We are oh so clever ... not.
Sorry Metrix, nothing against you  :Smilie:  
Bedford, that is the Chinese version of the 3 stooges ...  :Smilie:

----------

